# Anybody hear of chocolate covered bacon???



## srivera1965 (Sep 27, 2010)

I was watching the Food Network "Down Home With The Neelys" this weekend and they made chocolate covered bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That's a first for me...I copied and pasted their recipe below and would like to try it some day. Dunno. Sounds interesting - has anyone ever tried or even heard of it? I'm curious...
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
concordance-begin

16 slices applewood smoked bacon, thick cut, cooked crisp






 and cooled, cut in half
3 (4-ounce) bars






 semisweet chocolate






, chopped (recommended: Ghirardelli)
1 (4-ounce) bar white chocolate, chopped
concordance-end
[h2]Directions[/h2]
Melt both the semisweet chocolate and white chocolate in separate double boilers. Whisk until completely smooth. Remove them from the heat.

Dunk the bacon into the semisweet chocolate and make sure it is completely coated. Let excess drip off and lay on a parchment or waxed paper lined quarter sheet tray. Repeat with all the bacon slices. Drizzle the white chocolate over the chocolate covered bacon. Put the sheet tray in the refrigerator to set, about 20 to 30 minutes. Remove from the sheet tray to a serving dish and serve.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 27, 2010)

Not quite that, but a friend brought a sample of various chocolates to a recent gathering of cooking friends.  One of them was a dark chocolate (75% if I recall) that was infused with bacon bits.  Pretty good tasting if you like dark chocolate and if you like bacon -- but then who doesn't like those things :-}}


----------



## abigail4476 (Sep 27, 2010)

In theory it should work, as long as the bacon is crispy before it's coated in chocolate.  (The recipe does specify crisp bacon.) Pretty much any salty, crunchy food covered in chocolate is guaranteed to be palatable, at the very least.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw that episode too. I normally cant watch a whole episode with those two yapping like they do.  Bacon chocolate bars are real expensive, Kathy bought one when we were up wine tasting and it was something like $7 - real tasty though


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

We have a radio DJ that talked about it a few times. I would rather have bacon covered bacon.


----------



## brekar (Sep 27, 2010)

I've seen them a few times down here in Az. At the State Fair in Phoenix I noticed a booth there that was selling deep fried twinkies, deep fried snickers, deep fried oreo's, deep fried M&M's, deep fried cheese cake, deep fried pickles, chicken fried bacon, and chocolate covered bacon. I ended up buying a big ass turkey leg, a bacon wrapped polish sausage covered in sauteeded peppers and onions, the chicken fried bacon, a deep fried twinkie, 2 deep fried snickers, and a moon pie (I had a pregnant missus with me at the time. We bought alot of food that day). The chicken fried bacon was delicious. It was basically thick cut pepper bacon with a kabob stick threaded through it, then battered and deep fried. I wanted to try the chocolate covered bacon but no one else was brave enough. I heard it was good...


----------



## srivera1965 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yea, they sure do yap alot. Makes my blood sugar level rise with all that "Honey - this" and "Baby - that"...lol


----------



## squirrel (Oct 5, 2010)

The Neely's need to get a room. All that sexual innuendo makes me want to vomit. And Pat with that Hehehehe laugh trying to sound like James, the dad on the old Good Times tv show back in the 70's. Man, don't get me started on those two.

But, I have had chocolate covered bacon and it was really good. Semi-sweet chocolate used. It's the classic sweet salty flavor. I love that, I don't know if it is something I would ever make, but I would eat it if it was offered to me.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> The Neely's need to get a room. All that sexual innuendo makes me want to vomit. And Pat with that Hehehehe laugh trying to sound like James, the dad on the old Good Times tv show back in the 70's. Man, don't get me started on those two.


----------



## bpopovitz (Oct 5, 2010)

Saw Michael Symon do the chocolate covered bacon during his short stint on Dinner Impossible.  I havent had the guts to try it yet, but I did do a chocolate chip pancake fatty a fwe months ago... Loved the sweet chocolate and the saltiness of the sausage and bacon...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 5, 2010)

i think it's stupid, if you like it go ahead and to each his own but i am a chocolate lover and as for bacon......well who doesn't like salty smoked pig! i just don't see the 2 being better together than by themselves, in fact i see them being worse.....but that's just me. and forget the "you'll never know if ya don't try it" crap......i know how things taste. that's like saying "who knows, maybe your wife will like yer mistress".......fat chance!


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 6, 2010)

Brekar said:


> At the State Fair in Phoenix I noticed a booth there that was selling deep fried twinkies, deep fried snickers, deep fried oreo's, deep fried M&M's, deep fried cheese cake, deep fried pickles, chicken fried bacon, and chocolate covered bacon.


I recently read an article of a state fair (Texas?) that sold deep fried margaritas.  That blew my mind thinking about it.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 6, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i think it's stupid, if you like it go ahead and to each his own but i am a chocolate lover and as for bacon......well who doesn't like salty smoked pig! i just don't see the 2 being better together than by themselves, in fact i see them being worse.....but that's just me. and forget the "you'll never know if ya don't try it" crap......i know how things taste. that's like saying "who knows, maybe your wife will like yer mistress".......fat chance!




 If your wife was the type that would like your mistress, then you probably wouldn't need a mistress to begin with! LOL! She's a super-freak and you could introduce the mistress as "hey, this is my wife's girlfriend"


----------



## Dutch (Oct 6, 2010)

After digging through the dusty ol' archives, I found this thread from Dec. '05: Christmas Cookies

Enjoy!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have also heard and even eaten it. I think that the local chocolate prevarior has it on their menu. They even have chocolate potato chips and of course the pretzels too. Now they are really good and I might just have to make them but my dieting wife might just beat me right out of the house........maybe I'll wait alittle while.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> If your wife was the type that would like your mistress, then you probably wouldn't need a mistress to begin with! LOL! She's a super-freak and you could introduce the mistress as "hey, this is my wife's girlfriend"


never been married, but i can tell ya it does get old after a while............


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 6, 2010)

They'be been selling/making it it the L.A,. County Fair for 2 years now, but I must admit that I haven't had the inclination to try it.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> The Neely's need to get a room. All that sexual innuendo makes me want to vomit. And Pat with that Hehehehe laugh trying to sound like James, the dad on the old Good Times tv show back in the 70's. Man, don't get me started on those two.
> 
> Squirrel, tell us how you really feel...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i think it's stupid, if you like it go ahead and to each his own but i am a chocolate lover and as for bacon......well who doesn't like salty smoked pig! i just don't see the 2 being better together than by themselves, in fact i see them being worse.....but that's just me. and forget the "you'll never know if ya don't try it" crap......i know how things taste. that's like saying "who knows, maybe your wife will like yer mistress".......fat chance!




I agree about the Bacon & Chocolate, but there are other things I don't like mixing that I love separate, while other people like them mixed.

Example---Reece's Peanut Butter Cups while drinking Beer~~~~~Yuk!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 6, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I agree about the Bacon & Chocolate, but there are other things I don't like mixing that I love separate, while other people like them mixed.
> 
> Example---Reece's Peanut Butter Cups while drinking Beer~~~~~Yuk!




 bear, when my dad was alive one of his favorite things to do was to watch carson (johnny not daily) and eat chocolate chip cookies and drink beer.


----------



## chris elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Street vendors in San Francisco have given their businesses a facelift by serving bacon-choclate treats by candle lit carts.  Yum!


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I didn't know pork was still legal in the peoples republic of San Francisco? Having said that, I do like pig candy. Now as to chocolate with bacon? I do like sweet and savory, but I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 1, 2011)

don't think about it, just do it


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="Venture" url="/forum/thread/99036/anybody-hear-of-chocolate-covered-bacon/20#post_601020"]


Well, I didn't know pork was still legal in the peoples republic of San Francisco? Having said that, I do like pig candy. Now as to chocolate with bacon? I do like sweet and savory, but I'll have to think about that one.


[/quote] I don't blame you. I love chocolate, and everybody knows I love Bacon, but not together.
 Just like I love Reece's Peanut Butter Cups, and I love Beer, but not together. 

Bear


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the salty/sweet thing so I would probably like it.

On the Neeley's... I can never watch long becuase that woman makes me want to shoot myself after about 30 seconds.

Also.... When they have a bbq segment, Pat looks lost.  They supposedly have a BBQ joint, but I  cant imagine him as a pitmaster.  He must be the money man, and somebody else does the cooking.  He cooks on a gas grill on the show for Pete's sake.


----------



## danelmore (Mar 1, 2011)

deleted


----------



## j3ff (Jun 30, 2011)

My wife and I made "Bacon Brittle" once, it turned out amazing.  Think peanut brittle, but with bacon instead of peanuts.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 30, 2011)

I made pecan praline bacon a few weeks ago!!

It was awesome!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106794/todays-treat-praline-bacon-with-q-view  

  Craig


----------



## navigator (Mar 9, 2012)

I have never had the Chocolate covered bacon but would like to try a piece. I keep seeing these cookies come up and they sound even better to me.
[h1]Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies with Maple Cinnamon Glaze[/h1]


----------



## stubshaft (Mar 11, 2012)

I've tried it but much prefer Pig Candy (brown sugar glazed bacon with cayenne).


----------

